# Turbo Indenfication



## Adam47 (Jul 24, 2014)

Hello all. Wondering if anyone can help me identify what Nissan model this turbo goes to. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Adam47 (Jul 24, 2014)

Anyone? On the back it does say it's a Garrett with a patent #. On the front it's stamped with the # 15.


----------



## Adam47 (Jul 24, 2014)

Anyone? On the back it does say it's a garrett with a patent #. On the front, it's stamped with the # 15. Thanks


----------



## Adam47 (Jul 24, 2014)

*?????!!*

300+ page views and not 1 person even attempted to take a stab at it? This has to be the worse forum I've ever signed up to for answers.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Maybe, before you judge the forum, you should provide other users with a bit more information. For example, how did you come by this turbo? Next, how about some A/R ratings? The cold side should have an A/R rating stamped on the housing. Giving someone a serial number is pretty much useless in identifying a turbocharger unless they have access to Garrett's database.


----------



## Adam47 (Jul 24, 2014)

I know nothing about turbos. That is why I came here.


----------



## BoostedGa16 (Sep 7, 2014)

Not knowing anything about turbos doesn't render you unable to tell us where you got it from. If you read what biscuits said,an A.R rating (the number that is next to the letters "A.R") would assist us in assisting you.Or call Garrett directly with your serial number.


----------



## BadcarEurope (Oct 30, 2015)

Where you got it from? Any marks on it? Dimensions? Dude! According to your photo I can say - This is turbo.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Adam47 said:


> Anyone? On the back it does say it's a Garrett with a patent #. On the front it's stamped with the # 15.


At least you know it's a Garrett. Look for some additional stamping on the unit. Check out these web sites:

Nissan turbo guide - GTRPWR Forums
Turbochargers | Turbobygarrett


----------

